
There is no place like Route 301 (2015) - indigodaddy
https://rethinkrural.raydientplaces.com/blog/there-is-no-place-like-route-301
======
rootbear
I have occasionally taken Route 301 south from the Washington DC area (I live
just a few miles from it in Maryland). It's a nice change of pace from I-95.
The intersection of I-95 South and the Washington Beltway is huge, complex
thing, and often backed up.

------
dbatten
We used to drive from North Carolina up to New Jersey for Thanksgiving every
year. We'd take 301 out of Richmond up until we got into Delaware. Going over
the more-than-4-mile Chesapeake Bay Bridge[1] was always a treat!

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_Bridge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_Bridge)

------
jermaustin1
I thought this was going to be NY 301 - Cold Spring to Carmel.

A route that is annoyingly popular with motorcycles in the summer for it's
high speed limit (55 MPH) and dozens of turns.

Its also quite breath taking in winter when the lakes all freeze over. There
are loads of hiking trails, and I found the other day while driving to work
something I never noticed before... a cave entrance [1].

1:
[https://goo.gl/maps/qFEQv9Fms5j83gYJ6](https://goo.gl/maps/qFEQv9Fms5j83gYJ6)

